# Plasma 5 Network Manager Forgot VPN?

## KWhat

Why is Plasma such a heap of fucking shit?  Why do things I have finally gotten working just fucking disappear?!?! VPN?  Use to work, now all the settings are fucking gone.  They disappeared, like I never setup the vpn before?  net-misc/networkmanager-openvpn is still fucking installed.... where the fuck are my settings?!!?  I dont have the fucking time to explore setting up everything from scratch that I have already setup.  Update consolekit and bamm plasma forgets your wallpaper?  Seriously, your fucking wallpaper.  This is unbelievable garbage.

----------

## HerbMillerJW

Plasma is getting better fast, but things are also changing in it dramatically, and some of those changes are breaking changes.

Did you emerge kde-plasma/plasma-nm? I noticed when I changed to Plasma 5 my old Network Manager VPN options weren't there anymore until I emerged that (and even configured properly they're still not working). *shrugs* It takes time, I guess.

----------

## KWhat

Well it continues to happen, Plasma 5 just forgot more settings after segfaulting out.  I think the solution here is to pull everything important out of the graphical environment.  People ask my why I continue to boot to a command-line login and skip things like KDM and SDDM, its because I need my system to start.  Plasma, KDE and Gentoo seem to fuck up enough on a daily basis that relying on anything is foolish.  I have even started my own copy of the tree to fix these fuck ups in a reasonable amount of time.

----------

